# Code Confusion



## JWash618 (May 27, 2011)

I code for anesthesiologists ut am terrible at coding pain management! Ironic?
I have no problem coding ASA's for procedures performed but I have a huge problem with coding nerve blocks/ injections. I know the main difference in these is location but anything more than that and I am lost. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a webinar, or something geared specifically towards nerve blocks. I know 64447 and 64445 and 64415 and 64417 and all that, what I get confused about is when the doctor puts something like "Steroid injection, cervical" I ended up coding 64479 which pulls a 01936 ASA but was then told it was 62310 which pulls a 01991/01992 ASA. I need an in depth description of ALL of the nerve blocks, injections, catheters, etc. What they mean, where they are placed, which ones go with which procedures...etc etc etc.
ANY IDEAS!??!


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 2, 2011)

Use 01936 for the following procedures 

62263
62287
22520-22522
64622-64627
63650
If 63650 is accompanied by 63685 or 63688
use 00300
 for 0275T in July (instead of using 00630)

Use 01991 or 01992 for other nerve blocks 

01936 and 01991/01992 all  have base unit of 5


----------

